# We need a 4th for a tournament



## stouttrout (Mar 5, 2012)

-We need 1 more person to fish a tournament in Kona, Hawaii. The dates of the tournament are June 16 and 17. We will prefish on the 15th. It is a cheap tournament. Your portion for the tournament will be $3000. That covers 1/4 of the boat for 3 days of fishing, fully catered excluding beer/liqure. 1/4 entry fee to the tournament. 1/4 entry fee to *ALL* side pots! We will be fishing with legendary Kona Captain Marlin Parker aboard his 54' Allied Marine. It's a 4 flag fish event. I plan on going June 13-20 and will prob fish 1 more day. I will be staying at the Royal Kona. Call me for more details. Here is a link to the tournament webite.
http://www.hbgfc.org/rock__n_reel.html

-Capt. Mike
817-229-7000


----------

